# Question about smoking a breakfast fatty the night before



## adze39 (Sep 1, 2015)

I was thinking about smoking a breakfast fatty for the boys at the firehouse for my next shift.  I want to smoke it the night before and bring it to work so they can have it as breakfast the next morning.  My question about this is, what would be the best way to store and reheat the fatty overnight?


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 1, 2015)

Just put it in a ziplock bag in the fridge. Then you can either heat it in the oven or slice it and heat the slices in a skillet.


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 1, 2015)

Any reheating method should work fine.  They have enough fat in them to keep them moist even when reheating!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 1, 2015)

A slice nuked for a short time even tastes delicious!


----------



## adze39 (Sep 1, 2015)

If I threw 2 whole fatties in the oven, what oven temp and time (roughly) should I aim for?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2015)

adze39 said:


> If I threw 2 whole fatties in the oven, what oven temp and time (roughly) should I aim for?


300-325°F for 30-40 minutes should crisp it up and get it hot. Use a therm to get to an IT of 165°F...JJ


----------

